# Suchen vs. suchen nach



## Heini

Hallo, Leute,

Ich habe da nicht so viel Ahnung, was der Untershied zwichen suchen und suchen nach ist.  Vielleicht könnte es mir jemand erklären.

Danke.


----------



## isabell

Hallo,

für mich gibt es da keinen wirklichen Unterschied.
Inhaltlich ist es egal welche Form man benutzt,z.B.Ich suche dich vs.Ich suche nach dir.


----------



## jester.

Aber du solltest auf den Fall achten:

Ich suche dich (Akkusativ)
Ich suche nach dir (Dativ)


----------



## Henryk

"Suchen" nimmt man, wenn man genau weiß, was man sucht. "Ich suche ein (bestimmtes) Buch."

"Nach etwas suchen" würde man eher nehmen, wenn man etwas Unbestimmtes sucht, z. B. bei Gold, Wasser oder anderem. "Ich suche nach Büchern."

Bei Substantivierung ist "nach" eh Pflicht.


----------



## maxl

If I understood correctly, then the difference is in definiteness. If so, are both possibilities acceptable, e.g.
Ich suche die Bücher
Ich suche nach den Büchern

And if yes, what would be the difference between the two?


----------



## Henryk

There is actually no difference, but "suchen nach" is rather rarely used.

"Suchen nach" just sounds to me as if you make a huge effort to find something (in this case: the books).


----------



## Whodunit

maxl said:
			
		

> And if yes, what would be the difference between the two?


 
Henryk explained it in post #4.

Welcome to the forums, by the way.


----------



## maxl

Thanks, folks, for the cordial welcome to this newcomer. I'm still trying to figure out the fine details of the distinction. I understand there are two variables determining the presence or absence of nach: 1. the definiteness of the object sought; 2. the degreee of activity of the search. Am I right?
Let me put another question to the specialists: If you're found digging in the mud, what would you reply in answer to the question: What are you doing here?  Ich suche X / ein X / den X, or Ich suche nach (ein / den) X ?


----------



## Henryk

You don't need think to about that. I was just pretty pedantic. Both solutions are possible.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> You don't need think to about that. I was just pretty pedantic. There is no difference, but without "nach" it sounds just better. But after "nach" you shouldn't use an article as you are looking for something indefinite. After all it depends on the thing you are digging for.


 
Don't be contradictory! You explained it well. About your "digging in the mug" thing:

"Ich suche *nach einem Schlüssel*" —> someone told you about a special key, but you don't know for sure if it is buried here or there, so you just started digging in hope of finding it. (you search for an unknown/indefinite thing)

"Ich suche *meinen Schlüssel*" —> when you wanted to fetch your key out of your pocket it fell down, you stepped on it and it was buried. Now you have to search for it. (you search for a definite thing)

Hope this makes it clearer.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Don't be contradictory! You explained it well. About your "digging in the mug" thing:
> 
> "Ich suche *nach einem Schlüssel*" —> someone told you about a special key, but you don't know for sure if it is buried here or there, so you just started digging in hope of finding it. (you search for an unknown/indefinite thing)
> 
> "Ich suche *meinen Schlüssel*" —> when you wanted to fetch your key out of your pocket it fell down, you stepped on it and it was buried. Now you have to search for it. (you search for a definite thing)
> 
> Hope this makes it clearer.


 
Danke, ich brachte mich gerade selbst ins Grübeln.


----------



## maxl

Thanks, friends, this makes it indeed clearer. I'm certain, though, that for a non-native speaker like myself there still remains a grey area of less well-defined situations with room for blunders in the use of the two possibilities.


----------



## Whodunit

maxl said:
			
		

> Thanks, friends, this makes it indeed clearer. I'm certain, though, that for a non-native speaker like myself there still remains a grey area of less well-defined situations with room for blunders in the use of the two possibilities.


 
No problem. If you have another question related to "suchen" vs. "suchen nach", just post it in this thread. We will gladly receive your questions.


----------



## übermönch

suchen nach = to search for
suchen = to search


----------



## gaer

übermönch said:
			
		

> suchen nach = to search for
> suchen = to search


That won't hold up in English.

Let me use Who's sentences:

"Ich suche nach einem Schlüssel" —> someone told you about a special key, but you don't know for sure if it is buried here or there, so you just started digging in hope of finding it. (you *look for, searh for* an unknown/indefinite thing)

"Ich suche meinen Schlüssel" —> when you wanted to fetch your key out of your pocket it fell down, you stepped on it and it was buried. Now you have to *look for, searh for* it. (you *look for, searh for* a definite thing)

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

übermönch said:
			
		

> suchen nach = to search for
> suchen = to search


 
This is wrong. In English, it is wrong to say "to search a key", I think. Try a Google research and "suche nach" hits for "search a key".


----------



## Vespasian

übermönch said:
			
		

> suchen nach = to search for
> suchen = to search



That's wrong. 

to search = durchsuchen
to look for = suchen


----------



## gaer

Vespasian said:
			
		

> That's wrong.
> 
> to search = durchsuchen
> to look for = suchen


This is what I was trying to explain, but I was late for work.

You can search a room, an area, a house. For instance, if I lost my are key, I might say:

"I've searched the whole house, but I couldn't find it."

You most definitely can't "search a key". 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

The transitive verb übermönch was looking for is "seek."

However, in English "seek" and "search for" are pretty interchangeable, and besides, no one really says "seek" anymore.

As far as I know, there is not a pair of verbs in English that reflects the specific/unspecific distinction in German.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> The transitive verb übermönch was looking for is "seek."
> 
> However, in English "seek" and "search for" are pretty interchangeable, and besides, no one really says "seek" anymore.
> 
> As far as I know, there is not a pair of verbs in English that reflects the specific/unspecific distinction in German.


Right, and if you are in a hurry, you certainly are not going to say:

"Would you help me seek my key?" 

Gaer


----------



## Josh_

I hope it is OK if I chime in a little.

Seek may not be used that musch anymore, but it might have to do with the differences in the two words, rather than it becoming antiquated. The different between seek and search is that the former has connotaions of difficulty and putting in more effort. Compare:

1.  I am searching for my long lost father.
2.  I am seeking out my long lost father.

1.  Search, and you shall find.
2.  Seek, and you shall find.

In both sentences instances seek implies putting more effort into  the endeavor.

Also, while "seek" may not be used that much, the passive is used (usually in a positive sense when someone of great importance is in demand):

   “The sought after actor.”
   “The great scholar was much sought after in his time.”

Also, while


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the German forum, Josh!    It's great to see you branching out.

What you say may be true, but unfortunately, as I said in post #19, the difference between "seek" and "search for" in English is not the same as that between "suchen" and "suchen nach" in German.


----------



## Josh_

Thank you for the welcome.



> What you say may be true, but unfortunately, as I said in post #19, the difference between "seek" and "search for" in English is not the same as that between "suchen" and "suchen nach" in German.


Of course, I just didn't want anyone to be misled by the usage of the English terms.


----------

